# Easy build rod-bender....



## merlewagner-2 (Oct 23, 2010)

DENNY,
How did you mange to cut the center roller..??.. Have been sitting here 10 minutes trying to figure out how to do that. Boy, talk about old age creeping in..

Merle


----------



## Mmfh (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Denny,

I guess I'm a little in envy of your contracts. Having contracts that size and you make the stuff with home made tools. That is way cool! How do I get in on making things with contracts like that?  ;D

Mm


----------



## November X-ray (Sep 18, 2011)

Invention is the offspring of necessity!!!


----------

